# running costs



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

hi lots of questions to ask what is the approx spanish rates on a 2 bed apartment please. we have been quoted £360 per annum for complex running fees


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

rollsroyce said:


> hi lots of questions to ask what is the approx spanish rates on a 2 bed apartment please. we have been quoted £360 per annum for complex running fees


Hi Rollsroyce and welcome to the forum.
I have read this question and also your other one re "community rates ". You need to give us more info....which part of the country you are relocating to...which province... etc..etc. It is different over here...depends which part of Spain you come to. More details re the apartment and its environment.
Regards a bank...we use Sabadell..can't praise them enough...about bringing cash over...don't know...but someone on here will. Stick around and someone better qualified than me will no doubt fill you in on everything.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rollsroyce said:


> hi lots of questions to ask what is the approx spanish rates on a 2 bed apartment please. we have been quoted £360 per annum for complex running fees



Altho rent and "council tax/Ibi is cheaper, I would say as a "rule of thumb" its about the same as the UK, tho as Hombre says, it depends where you are and what you're gonna be using, needing etc

Jo xxx


----------



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

jojo said:


> Altho rent and "council tax/Ibi is cheaper, I would say as a "rule of thumb" its about the same as the UK, tho as Hombre says, it depends where you are and what you're gonna be using, needing etc
> 
> Jo xxx


hi jojo hoping to relocate to torrevieja area. bit confused your quote "about the same as the uk," we are 62/60 live a 1 bed flat and pay £1200 council tax and £74 a week rent, and live in Wiltshire


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rollsroyce said:


> hi jojo hoping to relocate to torrevieja area. bit confused your quote "about the same as the uk," we are 62/60 live a 1 bed flat and pay £1200 council tax and £74 a week rent, and live in Wiltshire


Excluding the rent and council tax which is cheaper in spain, all other costs, water, electricity seem to be roughly the same as the UK! Altho it may vary from area to area and the ammounts you use - thats what I meant!


Jo xxx


----------

